# Looking to fill 1 seat on Private Charter Offshore Tuna & Snapper trip Oct 18



## Dynamo (Aug 12, 2017)

Weather permitting) I have 1 seat available on 46ft Private Yacht Tuna & Snapper trip for $335 for Sunday, October 18th 2020 in Port Mansfield, TX with Capt Chad Kinney. If you don't know him, Heâ€™s been on multiple Fishing Shows such as Big Water Adventures on WFN & Outdoor Channel.​
This trip will leave at 6 am and head offshore to troll for Tuna, Wahoo, and dorado, then stop for a few deep drops for Grouper and toward the end of the trip on the way back stop in Texas water for Red Snapper until we hit our Guaranteed Boat limit 24 (Limit 4 per person x 6). It will only be 6 of us plus Capt and deck hand on the 46â€™ Bertram convertible. Pro level Quality Reels, Tackle, lures, and bait will be provided but you are welcome to bring your own gear.​
If itâ€™s your first time doing a private trip, please understand your not buying a ticket on a party boat that can be cancelled and the trip still goes on. This trip cost $2000 regardless if 1 person or 6 people go and by dividing the cost by 6 of us makes it affordable at $335 and the experience is 10 times better than a $100 party boat trip.​
Recommended Hotel accommodations; Holiday Inn express Raymondville, TX​https://goo.gl/maps/rPaTvTZDCLAk5LH38

reply ASAP via forum or direct [email protected] or Text 214-455-1002​


----------



## CaptainHatt (Jun 6, 2005)

*fishing*

did you fill your spot


----------

